
Trade Schools Are No Panacea - frgtpsswrdlame
https://fredrikdeboer.com/2017/06/09/study-of-the-week-trade-schools-are-no-panacea/
======
JumpCrisscross
> _by age 49, on average, individuals completing a general education are more
> likely to be employed than individuals completing a vocational education_

18 to 21-year olds commit crime at over 15 times the frequency of 65+ year
olds [1]. "Borrowing" unemployment from a voter's later days could be a savvy
move if the costs of crime and law enforcement are considered.

[1]
[https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/apvsvc.pdf](https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/pdf/apvsvc.pdf)

